# what should i do?



## lelystar17 (Feb 3, 2005)

i wasnt really sure where to post this , but i have a question .. at my grandmothers apartment complex they are alot of stray cats and kittens , (thats where i rescued sasha from , she was only a few weeks old and was all wet and stuck behind something ) , the cats arent really cared for and none of them are sprayed or neutered so every few weeks or so another liter of kittens are born as a matter of fact last time i was there , a whole new set of kittens appeared plus the ones that were already there, should i call somewhere ( if so where?? . ), the kittens are adorable and its really sad that alot of them are getting sick cause they arent being fed , they deserve to be in good homes and as for the other cats i think maybe they should be fixed. i have also noticed that alot of the owners are starting to mistreat the cats


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You should ask the moderators to move this message to the Cat Chat forum. Your message seems more appropriate for that forum, and I'm sure you'll get more responses there.

Maxies Mom gave you some good suggestions. I hope there is an animal organization where you live that can help you. That is the best place to start.

EDIT: Now that I've posted, I see you're in Florida. There are quite a few folks from your area on the forum so maybe one of them can help out with more info!!


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

Maxies_Mom Wrote:
Call your local shelters (no kill shelters) 

I agree!! And if there isnt any room for them, ask people that u really trust and see if they would take in a few!?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Have there any changes occured regarding the situation with the cats around your complex?
I hope they have and for the better - please keep us posted!
We'd love to help!


----------

